# pc wont start up gateway fx6800



## jamunrl (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi
I have a ONGOING problem with my ****** gateway fx6800 . "don't ever buy gateway". Any ways, it wont start up. One day it suddenly shut down on me and the it would start up. Month ago same thing happen to me so i replaced the power supply and it was working fine till this week and now the same thing is happening. does any body have any ideas what is going on. I don't feel like buying new power supplies every month. I wread some where that it might be a blown capacitor or something like that. I am thinking its the mother , has anyone ran into the same problems or how to fix this thing for good let me know.
P.S gateway has ablsoutley ZERO tech support.
thnks

pc spcecks ==> Gateway FX - 6800-01E - 3 GB RAM - 2.66 GHz - 750 GB HDD


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

What is the make and wattage of power supply your using? Is it oboard graphics?


----------



## jamunrl (Feb 28, 2010)

power supply is eagletec voltas 550w atx12v

video card is radon 4300 hd


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Are you able to purchase Corsair or Seasonic power supplies where you live? Your PSU is low quality and is only 73% efficient. Have you checked the motherboard closly for leaking or bulging caps?


----------



## jamunrl (Feb 28, 2010)

I checked all the caps they seem to look fine. I swoped a psu from a older pc an it tured on. seems to work . i tried the gateway psu in the older machine an nothing . i still cannot figure it out . help
how do i test the psu ?
P.S. I missed the store return policy by 5 day. HAHAHA i am ******
thnks


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

what make and wattage is the one your using now? Read this http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html on how to test your Psu.


----------



## jamunrl (Feb 28, 2010)

i checked it with a chap *** (my favorite) cheafmax atx 550 115v/230 10a/6a mhz. i am going to get another psu for this peaceSH*** , you have any suggestions on the wastage voltage or what ever. I now noting about psu


----------



## jamunrl (Feb 28, 2010)

I am thinking of getting this psu => Chiefmax 750W 20/24 Pin Power Supply with Two 6+2 PCI Express & Six SATA, 4+4pin for Server EPS+12v at 3B Tech - Buy computer parts, notebooks, desktops, & home electronics


----------



## jamunrl (Feb 28, 2010)

also if you notice the original psu was only 500w


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

See post #4. Your replacing a low quality PSU with another low quality PSU. I went to that site and don't see any corsair's or seasonics so this OCZ 700MXSP ModXStream Pro 700 Watt nVidia SLI Certifed 80PLUS Power Supply at 3B Tech - Buy computer parts, notebooks, desktops, & home electronics would be far better than a chiefmax.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Amd Man is right on. Forget wattage as when you are looking at junk, the wattage doesn't matter. Seasonic, Corsair. Pc Power and Cooling and Thermaltake will not let you down.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> Amd Man is right on. Forget wattage as when you are looking at junk, the wattage doesn't matter. Seasonic, Corsair. Pc Power and Cooling and Thermaltake will not let you down.


That site did not have those so that OCZ was the best one at a decent price. Had a coolermaster at 144.98...........what the?????


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Amd_Man said:


> That site did not have those so that OCZ was the best one at a decent price. Had a coolermaster at 144.98...........what the?????


Ocz works for me and yeah Cooler Master higher prices are OK but $144.98, no way for anything they make!


----------

